# The magical swarm trap! - and Swarm Commander!



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: The magical swarm trap! - and SWARM COMMANDER!*

"I love the feeling of hiving a swarm with all of the bees flying everywhere!"

I know right!? Lots of fun. Cool to see. Hopefully this guy will pass the magic box on to the next future beek or even to some one who already has bees but wants another hive.. You should all write your names and catch dates on the inside of the lid and keep passing the box along. Would be kinda cool to get 15 or 20 different names on the box.


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: The magical swarm trap! - and SWARM COMMANDER!*

That is a great idea...I'll have to pass that on!


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: The magical swarm trap! - and SWARM COMMANDER!*

Maybe even location written down as well. Then see just how far the magic box can travel. Would make an interesting thread following the journey of the magic box.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: The magical swarm trap! - and SWARM COMMANDER!*

Years ago I was fairly active on a duck hunting forum and they sent around a travelling decoy. That thing had been EVERYWHERE. You were obligated to take and post pictures/story + send it to the next person in a timely fashion to boot it round as much as possible.


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: The magical swarm trap! - and SWARM COMMANDER!*

He was so excited to put the box back out I had to go over there last night and put my name in the box. That is a great idea, I hope it goes on for a while with a few different people.


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

Keep us posted


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

Its great to catch your first one! I have been swarm catching 7 years now & I still do the happy dance. Putting out 5 more boxes tmmrw. Old lure boxes catch much better. Smear the new insides with "slumgum", that's old hive gunk.


----------

